# A Wifi-Orkut Problem



## Sonofmoon (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello everyone,
Our college is maintaining a wifi internet system. We were able to access orkut since last january and then it was not the case. I suppose they have blocked port 80 . Then I found another way as to getting into the site via SSL. But from last april I am not able to get in such a way. When I searched I found orkut has stopped SSL support . Now heres my question, can anybody tell me a way to access orkut from the same wifi network. I suppose this is a challenge but if somebody can I will be obliged ...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 13, 2007)

try using proxy sites like
atunnel.com
gateway.oceanlake.com


----------



## bhavesh_mca (Jun 13, 2007)

use www.powerscraps.com .............!!!!


----------



## Sonofmoon (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you for your replies and I expect more. Now I have another doubt. Are these proxy sites safe to login?? Since we are logging in using our Gmail account ID! And Mr.bhavesh can you tell me how to login to powersrap, I  have tried my orkut ID and Password but it is again coming to type the account Password again


----------



## bhavesh_mca (Jun 14, 2007)

umm......... do u have ur account of orkut using Gmail or any other mail provider........ powerscrap support just for gmail...... you can try
www.mathtunnel.com
www.kproxy.com


----------



## crystal_pup (Jun 14, 2007)

try www.orkuch.com 


Cheers,
Kunal


----------

